

The 'UNIX' system in Jurassic Park was, in fact, UNIX - wickedchicken
http://web.archive.org/web/20070409024417/http://www.sgi.com/fun/freeware/3d_navigator.html

======
nzmsv
There's a version for modern Unices: <http://fsv.sourceforge.net/>

Also, this gets posted on HN quite regularly :)

~~~
wickedchicken
I always worry about posting 'repeated' links (as you can tell I'm a bit new
to HN). Is there an accepted way to lessen this?

~~~
sixtofour
Don't worry, someone will tell you.

~~~
wickedchicken
And then what? Does the voting system prevent repeated links from getting
noticed much? Right now it sounds like I should fire-and-forget links without
bothering to check if they've been posted; I don't want to waste people's time
if it's already been around.

~~~
rbanffy
> And then what?

Repeated posts are not a big problem. They allow newcomers to discuss things
that were already discussed.

------
stuhacking
Does anyone here know if the Jurassic Park infrastructure was ever documented
anywhere, based on the nuggets of information in the books and films?

I realise that wouldn't have much real world value, but it would be fun to
read through.

------
avar
I once bought an SGI Indy for $20 just to try to run that one program, but I
got bogged down with the complex process required to install IRIX and threw
the box out when I moved.

